# Screen protectors



## souljacker (Oct 12, 2011)

Just got a new work phone, iPhone 4. It came with a screen protector which, just like all other screen protectors I've ever used, I have fucked up. These things are shit and not designed for impatient people like me. Fucking bubbles everywhere. Cunts.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 12, 2011)

I've been using mine unprotected for a while now, they are pretty hardy to scratches.

Just don't drop them onto concrete from a height.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 12, 2011)

It's advisable to take the cricket gloves _off_ before trying to apply screen protectors.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 12, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's advisable to take the cricket gloves _off_ before trying to apply screen protectors.


I don't scratch the screen with my cricket gloves.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 12, 2011)

I use this one, as recommended by Chris Pirillo. It went on pretty easily and comes with a thing to get the bubbles out. Plus it's anti-glare and anti-fingerprint.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 14, 2011)

Sunray said:


> I've been using mine unprotected for a while now, they are pretty hardy to scratches.
> 
> Just don't drop them onto concrete from a height.


I was advised not to buy a screen protector with my iPad; I kept it covered (afaict) at all times; yet from christ only knows where, a fuck-off massive, proper deep scratch appeared in the screen. Which was a bit 'wut?'

_That's _why I got a free replacement iPad


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 14, 2011)

I got one of these, http://www.amazon.co.uk/PhoneDevil-...1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1318581715&sr=1-1 it's the only one I've managed to get on properly and comes with a cloth and a card thing for getting the bubbles out.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 16, 2011)

Buy a pack of cheap ones and practice...when you've the knack buy one of the inviable armour ones, last one lasted me 15 months on my last phone and I'm far from genital.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 17, 2011)

Don't like them, never use them...in fact don't even use cases although that may change now I have the 4S with it's very nice but easily scratchable glass backing...


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 20, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Buy a pack of cheap ones and practice...when you've the knack buy one of the inviable armour ones, last one lasted me 15 months on my last phone and I'm far from genital.



Genital, lol.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## DIMPLES1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sunray said:


> I've been using mine unprotected for a while now, they are pretty hardy to scratches.
> 
> Just don't drop them onto concrete from a height.




I've got 3 scratches on my screen, similarish, so I suspect from one incident. Really annoying when you roll your finger over them.  Cheap EBay protecters work well, when they're on.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 21, 2011)

This is the stuff you want, same stuff they cover helicopter rotor blades with.


----------



## zenie (Oct 21, 2011)

Invisible Shield like what Stoner suggests are the nuts  Easy to apply (if I can do it...) but I wouldn't bother with full body myself, just get the screen one.


----------



## Zabo (Oct 21, 2011)

I use the clear film from Laser Jet A4 sheets. Cheap as chips and lasts forever. The sort they use for O.H.P.'s. Works on tablets too.


----------

